# Arimidex/Anastrozole -Abdominal/Stomach Bloating & Fullness ??



## duval_muscle (Mar 8, 2011)

I am currently taking .5 mg of Arimidex daily in the moring. I started experiences extreme bloating/fullness of the Abdomen/Stomach. Does anyone know of this as a side effect? or have had or heard of similar issues.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 8, 2011)

the effective dose is different for everyone so i will say increase your dose a bit..


----------



## duval_muscle (Mar 8, 2011)

Y would I increse my dose? I am asking if anyone has experienced this side effect from taking this. Incresing my dose would not cause the problem to go away. It would only make the side effect worse.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have any idea what is arimidex is used for? 
people take arimidex to stop bloating and lower estrogen side effects of AAS, now if you are still bloated that means you are not taking enough of it bro...


*Arimidex*

*(Anastrozole)*

 Arimidex (Anastrozole) is what we call an aromatase inhibitor (AI).  In clinical use, it´s used to halt the progression of Breast Cancer in  women. It works by blocking the aromatase enzyme, which is responsible  for the production of estrogen. In athletics and bodybuilding, it is used as an ancillary compound to be added to a cycle of Anabolic Steroids. In this respect it is also used for its estrogen reducing properties, but it has the additional benefit of increasing testosterone levels, as we´ll see...
*Arimidex Side Effects*

 Many anabolic steroids aromatize (convert to estrogen via the aromatase enzyme), and this is responsible for many of the unwanted *side effects * found with anabolic steroid use (acne, gynocomastia, water-retention,  etc...). In one study, both .5mg and 1mg doses of Arimidex were shown to  decrease estrogen by roughly 50%. The 1mg/day dose also increased  testosterone levels by 58% (1). In that same study, in both groups, LH  and FSH also went up slightly.


Do more research before using anything...


----------



## duval_muscle (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok your obviously not understanding my question. Look I was prescribed it by my doctor. I know what it is and what it is used for. AND IT IS NOT PRESCRIBED for AAS side effects, although you are correct bodybuilders do use to to combat estrogen. It is used for what you posted under that comment (brest cancer). Im not trying to get into an fight match here lol. I am not taking STEROIDS brother. I was simply asking if anyone has had the side effects or heard of side effects I posted from using. If not then noneed to respond to the post. Its funny how all these message boards always do is promote one guy trying to make another guy look stupid or portray himself smarter and supirior than the other. Instead of bouncing ideas off one another and helping each other out.


----------



## JASchemicals (Mar 8, 2011)

Unless you're experiencing great benifits from it already which outweigh the abdomen issues, I'd suggest either lowering your dosage or discontinue it to see if its caused by the anastrozole. Everyones body reacts differently to these things. I know it can definitely cause digestive issues (constipation, diarrhea, appetite changes...).


----------



## duval_muscle (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks for the input JASchemicals


----------



## JASchemicals (Mar 8, 2011)

Not a prob, keep us posted.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 8, 2011)

duval_muscle said:


> Ok your obviously not understanding my question. Look I was prescribed it by my doctor. I know what it is and what it is used for. AND IT IS NOT PRESCRIBED for AAS side effects, although you are correct bodybuilders do use to to combat estrogen. It is used for what you posted under that comment (brest cancer). Im not trying to get into an fight match here lol. I am not taking STEROIDS brother. I was simply asking if anyone has had the side effects or heard of side effects I posted from using. If not then noneed to respond to the post. Its funny how all these message boards always do is promote one guy trying to make another guy look stupid or portray himself smarter and supirior than the other. Instead of bouncing ideas off one another and helping each other out.


 
that makes more sense, my bad, people here are mostly aas users so i assumed you are on of them...if it is prescribed then why arent you just asking your doctor bro? it is better then any of us telling you


----------



## duval_muscle (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr's are pill prescribers point blank lol Im a Pharma rep. Its better for me to get real world feedback from patients/users. Doctors mearly go by what we as reps tell them about the drugs.


----------



## JASchemicals (Mar 8, 2011)

hahaha, amen brother!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 9, 2011)

Why are you prescribed this? Are you male or female? .5mg everyday seems like a lot to me! Just using it every other day can give you serious side effects! I by know means am trying to argue with you or to the such but IMO you are taking WAY to much of this! I have read a few things on this drug, I will try to look them up and repost here for you!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's a start for ya!

ANASTROZOLE - ORAL (Arimidex) side effects, medical uses, and drug interactions.


----------

